# My daughters 10g lowtech. Guppy and shrimp sanctuary.



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

Great tank!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## BraveBuc (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks great! My 5 year old daughter and I recently re-did her tank too. Good times :icon_smil


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration. 

My son and I just set up a similar tank and we're just waiting for a few Crypts before we dirt it. Unfortunately, we started with 4 females and 3 males. In hindsight, I wish we would have used 2 female x 1 male. It would have cut back on the constant male pestering and cannibalism. We have 4 fry that surprisingly made it :hihi:


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, male guppy harrassment is out of control sometimes. I think my female is pregnant again. Cannablism has been minimal in this tank. As soon as the fry are bigger I'll move them to a different tank to finish their grow out. Setting up tanks like this for kids is very rewarding. My daughter has learned a lot about plants and fish, and it's something we have in common.


----------



## ScottFish (Sep 24, 2011)

Good for you. I've tried everything to get my daughter interested, but not much gets her interested. She's 17 now. Baby shrimp didn't hook her, but my Discus watching her like little pups looking for a hand out, does get her a little interested. Thank you for your post!


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

ScottFish said:


> Good for you. I've tried everything to get my daughter interested, but not much gets her interested. She's 17 now. Baby shrimp didn't hook her, but my Discus watching her like little pups looking for a hand out, does get her a little interested. Thank you for your post!


Haha, yeah my daughter is only 4 so she's pretty into it. I can imagine by the time she's a teenager she might not be so interested in it as much.:smile:


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------

